# possible buy . andalusian ?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Link says the video is unavailable.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> Link says the video is unavailable.


Try this 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWh_0DhYZM#/watch?v=WaWh_0DhYZM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The link is bad, but I did get it to work by copying, pasting and replacing the m. with www.
I am not a dressage person, so I will not critique. Not my style, and know nothing of Andalusians, other than they are pretty. ;-)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Andalusian mare for sale - Dominica - YouTube


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THanks-I guess I could have done that too-sorry....duh.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I've bred a few half bred andalusians and I just love the breed. Their temperament is to die for. I handled my three year old colt a while back and was a bit nervous about him as he is quite a big boy (I'm 5'1"), but he was so quiet and gentle. I gave my daughter the first one I bred and she is just starting to jump him. He is beautifully mannered and soft and his natural dressage moves are amazing. She showed him for his first outing a while back and he remained calm and sensible while other horses around him bucked. 

I have a five month old filly by an Andalusian out of an Arab mare. I will keep this one for myself as she is going to be my size. 

I highly recommend this breed. They are, in my experience quiet and sensible and love being with people.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

For that price, try her. If she doesn't work out she'd make an awesome trail horse. Her breed, her color, and her height make her a gem around here. Her resale value, with training, would far outweigh her purchase price.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

BTW she is a grey and will not stay buckskin. In my area you can not touch a purebred Andy for less than $5k so I would think she is worth a lok, though I have no idea how they are as reiners.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think she was even buckskin to begin with. The colour just seems wrong to me. I would say she is a chestnut or bay going grey, and looks similar to a buckskin at this point in the process. However, it's really a moot point - she will be white by the time she is 10 or 12 I would guess.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with the others. She looks cute, moves nice, and 2500 for a purebred andalusian seems almost too good. So I'd (vet) check her thoroughly. Andalusians are a fashion breed right now, so there are many mediocre bred ones out there at the moment.
I know nothing about reining, but my little dressage heart says let her go dressage and get a good qh for reining .
Temperament wise andalusians can go either way. Most of the ones I know are level headed, but sensitive, so they will take offense if the rider doesn't know what he/she is doing. I love that, but i know a few qh people who don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Phew, for 2500, she's pretty dang decent. In fact, a little too good... (I got my half andie for 8k, and this girl is PRE plus is decently built) so as mentioned, do a thorough pre-purchase exam and get all the facts about her temperament. Some PRE lines are pretty hot.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

dont worry , im bringing a vet with .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are planning on breeding her at some point, better get her girly parts checked also. The closest thing of her breeding that I found was a barren mare aged 17 for 11k. She really is nicely built. If she isn't a total mental wreck she'd be worth investing in IMHO 

If she were close, and it wouldn't drain the vet fund, she'd be sharing a pasture with Rascal LOL


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Somehow I missed the reining part of your post......If you want to be at all competitive , NO.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah , I decided at just yuse her as trail horse .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

